# When life doesn't seem worth it



## pmahones (Mar 1, 2015)

A long debated topic in the subject of philosophy has been the idea that you can decide to end your life at any moment. My question here is "is life always worth living all the time?" You can look at this on an individual basis... what if somebody hates their life. They may hate it for something they did or didn't do. It could've been a set of mistakes they did not realize the magnitude of at the time which caused the situation to spiral out of control behind their back.

I've been playing a blame game in my head over the last year for some of the dumbest ****. It's a war of attrition and my ego is starving me. I'm trying to figure out whose fault it is and not realizing that it does not matter anymore. Even if I was to somehow figure it out IT WOULD NOT MATTER. It's silly, but this constant war in my head has caused me to completely lose sight of my potential future. I feel like I need to relearn how to properly perceive the world. The thought of suicide pops in my head sometimes and it's weird because I know it's wrong and not the answer, I would never do it. I can fight this thought, but there are people out there who choose not to and eventually go through with it.

We see depression as a disorder/illness, but IS IT REALLY??? I mean what is a disorder or a mental illness anyway? The last thing we want is everyone wanting to kill themselves, but a few here and there is not affecting the humans ability to survive. When you look at suicide on a personal/individual level everyone will say NO DON'T KILL YOURSELF THAT IS BAD, but as long as depression is not taking over the suicides don't matter as they may seem.

I consider myself an agnostic and I say this because I believe there is something spiritual about life. I cannot say what it is, but each generation is so similar in this very creative way. The journey of life is something else. Living a life is special.. YOU may not be special, but the process and living and learning is like a mind of its own. When a person kills themselves this creates fear and anxiety.. it's a way of showing that the society still has it's flaws. Suicide is no different from dying in a car accident, but the will to end your life and give up creates a disturbance and it shows us that there is something we must be working towards because we should NOT EVER WANT TO DIE.

I'm no scientist just throwing ideas around and seeing what you think.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

There are 1 million suicides each year worldwide.

There are also $50 billion in global sales of drugs for depression, bipolar, PTSD, and anxiety.

It should be abundantly clear that most of these crap drugs don't work. If they did, there wouldn't be a million suicides per year.

But drug companies keep coming up with useless crap and the morons at the FDA keep approving pills that just barely beat placebo and have intolerable side effects.

The DEA does everything they can to prevent effective drugs -- because some dumbass will abuse them. Of course, I would argue this leads to greater rates of alcoholism as patients self-medicate.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The intricacies of every mind are too great to ever fully understand an individual unless you are them. Judging them, as some religious people do, is incredibly disgusting. Suicides are a tragedy but blaming the victim doesn't help. The mindset of shaming and criticizing those struggling is part of why some make that choice.

I get what you mean about a spiritual aspect of life. That feeling of their being beauty in the world, in people, that transcends the shallow physical realm.

Life is hard as hell and everyone has their own battles. But there is beauty too, good moments, even in a painful existence. For that reason and for the benefit you might be able to have in other people's lives it is best we keep going.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

UltraShy said:


> There are 1 million suicides each year worldwide.
> 
> There are also $50 billion in global sales of drugs for depression, bipolar, PTSD, and anxiety.
> 
> ...


A group of individuals (authority) impose a system which causes suffering to millions. The authority does not know that their system causes suffering but sees the suffering. The authority attempts to introduce cure to suffering caused by the system via a pill. The sufferers feel surface relief using the pill. The pill that the system introduced for the system's solution to the system's imposed problem turns out to be dangerous. The sufferers feel relief but the harm to benefit ratio is high.

The authority decides to regulate the pill that they introduced for a problem that they created because it is causing further harm to the sufferers they have created. This is their responsibility.

The system makes decisions to deal with problems that affect masses which they are responsible for (no, the individual is not responsible for himself). That's right, the system provides for its parts in hollowness of money in exchange for inherently valuable things. The things you have and your lifestyle is not the result of your individual merit, it is the result of your reliance and integration with a system that you as an individual cannot command.

You have all the power of a privileged life because of a system you were born to inherit. You can not have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

livetolovetolive said:


> A group of individuals (authority) impose a system which causes suffering to millions. The authority does not know that their system causes suffering but sees the suffering. The authority attempts to introduce cure to suffering caused by the system via a pill. The sufferers feel surface relief using the pill. The pill that the system introduced for the system's solution to the system's imposed problem turns out to be dangerous. The sufferers feel relief but the harm to benefit ratio is high.
> 
> The authority decides to regulate the pill that they introduced for a problem that they created because it is causing further harm to the sufferers they have created. This is their responsibility.
> 
> ...


Are you serious?
Of course the authority knows their system causes various suffering, they aren't ****ing stupid you know.
They just don't care.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

I have read a lot (and believe from experience) that depression is our body's way of getting us to slow down and figure out what needs to change in our lives. There is something so fundamentally wrong that we need to make a big change and find a new way of doing things. Ending your life misses the point. Yes, something needs to end, but it is not your life that needs to end. 

Also, no one tells us how important getting out of our heads is. We think making change is all about thinking things through and choosing another way through thinking about life and our circumstances. Really, depression is cured through getting out and exercising, exploring, trying new things, letting in the light and the air, getting out of our box of a house and seeing what is out there that resonates. Most of western society is geared toward sitting around indoors on our butts being passive. It isn't working.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> There are 1 million suicides each year worldwide.
> 
> There are also $50 billion in global sales of drugs for depression, bipolar, PTSD, and anxiety.
> 
> ...


Worldwide, you say? I'm pretty sure they don't take anti-depressants in poor countries let alone consult someone about it. Depression is underreported in countries with limited medical access and they just do it (commit suicide). There's even a taboo or no knowledge of depression at all. My parents came from a country where addiction wasn't a disease, just a habit you break.

For the US though, I'm sure it's a much different story. And there's still many many many misconceptions about depression, one being that all it takes is calling a therapist and taking drugs. Call a hotline and boom, you're fixed.

Sorry this has nothing to do with the original topic, carry on.

To the OP, I think it's great that you sense a purpose to life. It means you haven't given up and that you're far better off than you think you are.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a lot of wisdom in this thread, even though a lot of it is off topic. I am glad so many people are seeing through the "system" and its crap drugs and harmful solutions to problems that are driven by nothing but greed and corruption.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

My brother has witnessed someone killing himself. The loud people of the audience (and therfore seemingly the majority) were encouraging the guy to do it, yelling things like "just jump you *****", "nobody is going to miss you", "get it over with already"... They were going on like that for 10 minutes and nobody stopped them or even tried to.
I wonder how those people feel. I wonder if they are among the people who do the whole "he was my friend" bullsh!t in high school.
I wonder why so many young people seem to do this. Do they think it's cool to encourage suicide? It's like a pack of starved wolves throwing themselves on a fragile little lamb.

I regularly play with toughts and fantasies of suicide. I'm agnostic as well. Whether there is a god or not does not affect any of my toughts on this matter though. Life is not alway worth living no. But there is that chance it will be one day.


----------



## OohSexyLady (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, one thing that may encourage you is that some psychologists consider that it is meaningful and healthy for a person to realize that they have the capacity to commit suicide (without doing it of course). The idea I guess is sort of realizing that YOU have the power and because you do you can choose something else and begin to find meaning. I'm not sure if this will encourage you or not, but the ancient Stoic philosophers actually talked a lot about suicide and it didn't have the same stigma that it does today. The idea in Stoic philosophy is that you cant't always control what life gives you, but you can control (to some degree at least) your reaction to it. Seriously though, the next time these thoughts are running through your head consider calling a suicide help line if you need someone to talk to. They are there for a reason.

Good luck and I hope things work out for you. If you think it may help I recommend the Meditations

http://classics.mit.edu/Antoninus/meditations.html


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

As long as existence sucks for some people suicide will always exist


----------

